# Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder



## jolantha (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo an Alle !!
Heute bin ich beim Eis essen mit einem fremden Mann ins Gespräch gekommen, und unser Thema waren Fischteiche , Goldfische, Kois etc. 
Als wir auf das Thema zu viele Fische im Teich kamen, sagte er zu mir seelenruhig:
" Alles was bei mir zu viel wird an Goldfischen, Orfen usw. setz ich einfach aus !!
Als ich fragte: " Wie aussetzen ????," meinte er,: "Ja hier in der Nähe in der Aller, oder aber in der Umgebung in irgendeinen Teich, da ist Platz genug !"
Ich war stocksauer und habe ihm wörtlich gesagt : " Sie haben doch wohl ne Macke "

Gut, ich gebe zu, ich habe überreagiert, *da er sich keiner Schuld bewußt *war, einfach
nur gedankenlos gehandelt hat, *und glaubte, den Fischen was Gutes zu tun *!!

Deshalb hier dieser Thread : ZIERFISCHE GEHÖREN NICHT IN DIE NATUR
Wer so etwas mitbekommt sollte den Mut haben, diese Leute darauf anzusprechen, sie 
aufzuklären und vielleicht Hilfe anbieten !
Danke an Alle, die das unterstützen.


----------



## Ryu (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*



Richtig!!!

Sowas darf man nicht Ignorieren,das is als ob man ne Giraffe in der antarktis ausetzt...


----------



## MonaNelly (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

bei meiner oma in der nähe gibts einen größeren bach und dort leben viele kois und goldfische....schöne bunte truppe, aber natürlich nicht von mutter natur beabsichtigt....


----------



## Plätscher (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Hallo,

bei mir um die Ecke gab es in  einem Vorgarten einen  schönen Teich mit Wasserspiel Pflanzen und Sitzstein. Gerade ältere Leute haben sich gerne dort hingesetzt und eine Runde Relaxt. Für Goldfische war er nicht geeignet.

Nachdem 3Jahrelang irgendwelche Idioten dort ihre Fische entsorgt haben und der Besitzer sehen konnte wie er sie heraus bekommt, hat er die Reissleine gezogen.

Jetzt gibt es nur noch den Sitzstein und das Wasserspiel. Keine Wasserpflanzen, __ Frösche. __ Libellen usw. mehr.

Was ich von solchen "Tierfreunden" halte, schreibe ich lieber nicht


----------



## jolantha (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Jürgen, bei vielen ist es einfach Gedankenlosigkeit, sie kommen gar nicht auf die Idee, daß es negative Auswirkungen hat, nich nur für die Fische !!


----------



## canis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Anne, du hast nicht über-, sondern eher unterreagiert. Im Prinzip wären bis hin zu einer Strafanzeige (da streng verboten) viel härtere Reaktionen möglich gewesen.


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Mann sollte im den und dann damit er es nicht Vergisst  Gruss Reiner  das es immer so Hirsche geben muss


----------



## TorstenR (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Ähmmm, Anne, hast du ihm denn sachlich erklärt warum das keine gute Idee ist und was er damit verursacht oder bist und ihn direkt so agressiv angegangen?


----------



## Algusmaximus (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*



jolantha schrieb:


> Jürgen, bei vielen ist es einfach Gedankenlosigkeit, sie kommen gar nicht auf die Idee, daß es negative Auswirkungen hat, nich nur für die Fische !!



Hi Jolantha,

was für negative Auswirkungen hat es denn, in der Aller ein paar Goldfische auszusetzen? Mal abgesehen davon, daß sie vermutlich relativ schnell als Raubfischfutter enden?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Inken (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Hallo Ralf!

Gib mal bei Google "Faunenverfälschung" ein!

Der __ Goldfisch ist zwar kein Waschbär, aber die Parallelen sind eindeutig!


----------



## newbee (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*



Algusmaximus schrieb:


> Hi Jolantha,
> 
> was für negative Auswirkungen hat es denn, in der Aller ein paar Goldfische auszusetzen? Mal abgesehen davon, daß sie vermutlich relativ schnell als Raubfischfutter enden?
> 
> Gruß Ralf




Goldis und co können Krankheiten übertragen.

Überlege mal was KHV z.B. anrichtet.


----------



## Algusmaximus (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Schon klar. Theorie und Praxis. 
Ich lehne es auch strikt ab, Zierfische einfach in der Natur auszusetzen das vorneweg. Fehlen die nat. Fressfeinde, treten sie in Konkurrenz mit anderen Arten.  

In Bezug auf die Goldfische in Flüssen  ist es m. M. keine Faunenverfälschung mehr, meines Wissens ist der __ Goldfisch eine Farbmutation des __ Giebel, der schon seit ewigen Zeiten in unseren Gewässern lebt. 
Goldfische haben in unseren Flüssen eigentlich kaum eine Chance, längere Zeit zu überleben, allein schon wegen der Farbe.
Daher die Frage, welche Auswirkungen hat es in der Aller oder im Rhein Goldfische auszusetzen, ausser das man damit die Predatoren füttert, was für die armen Goldis natürlich bitter ist.
Aber grundsätzlich ist das ganz klar keine gute Idee, ich meine nur, in unseren Flüssen wirkt sich das nicht wirklich aus.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Moin,

bei uns hier in den umliegenden Tümpeln schwimmen auch massenhaft Goldis umher, von irgendwelchen Leuten ausgesetzt. Die Froschpopulation hat in den vergangenen Jahren stark darunter gelitten, ein Teich hier in der Nähe hatte immer viele Wasserfrösche...mittlererweile überlebt nichtmal mehr 10% der Nachkommen.
Solche Leute gehören meines Erachtens angezeigt, die Goldis (& anderes, das gleiche gilt für Gelb, Rotwangenschildkröten etc) aussetzen!


----------



## pema (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Hallo,
ob der __ Goldfisch eine Mutation des Giebels ist oder nicht - darüber streiten sich noch die Gelehrten. Darum geht es aber auch gar nicht. Auch nicht darum, ob der Goldfisch nun schnell gefressen wird oder nicht. 
Es geht darum, dass, wo ein Goldfisch sich ernährt, kein einheimischer __ Giebel mehr leben kann. Und das ist nur eins der Probleme. Wie viele Rotwangenschildkröten habe ich schon in öffentlich zugänglichen Teichen gesehen. Sie scheinen gut zu gedeihen. Das sie alles fressen, was in ihr Maul passt ist das Pech der einheimischen Fauna, die auf solche Fressfeinde nicht eingestellt ist.
Jeder natürliche Lebensraum ist ein fein aufeinander abgestimmter Kosmos. Und fremde Arten einzubringen ist wie die Lieferung von Waffen an eine der beteiligten Parteien.
Das betrifft nicht nur die Faune, auch die Flora. Wo z.B. die eingeschleppte Herkulesstaude gedeiht, gehen die einheimischen Pflanzen ein. Und mit ihnen auch die Insekten, die auf ihr Dasein spezialisiert waren.
Wie gesagt...ein Kosmos, deren Zusammenhänge lange noch nicht erforscht sind und in den man nicht eingreifen darf.
petra


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

So ist es Petra!
Habe da meinen Besuch in der Münchner Reptilienauffangstation 2007 im Hinterkopf 
Grauenhaft was da so alles in der freien Natur "aufgelesen" wurde...


----------



## Algusmaximus (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Ja klar. Vollkommen richtig. 

Ich betreue mit einigen Kollegen schon jahrelang ein Fließgewässer - Teilstück.
Wir kämpfen extrem mit den eingeschleppten Arten, insbesondere die Herkulesstaude, das indische __ Springkraut, etc.
Diese Arten besetzen eine Lücke und vermehren sich unkontrolliert, da haben wir kaum noch eine Chance. 

Ähnlich verhält es sich sicher mit Goldfischen in kleinen Teichen, die dann den Lebensraum anderer Lebewesen bedrängen, oder bruträubern. Keine Frage. 

Mir ging es nur darum, daß ausgesetzte Goldfische in der Aller sicher eine durchschnittliche Überlebensrate von einigen Stunden hätten.

Die Folgen halten sich also bei Fließgewässern, oder auch großen Seen in Grenzen. 

In unserem Gewässer ausgesetzte Goldfische würden keinen Tag überleben. Wäre das nicht so, hätten wir überall und in jedem größeren Gewässer schon erhebliche und gut sichtbare GF Populationen. 
So ist beispielsweise der Sonnenbarsch bedauerlicherweise in beinahe allen größeren Gewässern in D mittlerweile fest etabliert, das kann man vom GF nicht behaupten.

Ich habe auch schon mit Leuten diskutiert, die ich dabei beobachten musste wie sie ihre Goldis im Fluss entsorgen. Daher weiss ich, daß das leider sehr häufig so gemacht wird.


Grüße Ralf


----------



## archie01 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Hallo
Beim __ Goldfisch mag die Überlebensrate niedrig sein , beim Koi sieht`s schon anders aus.
Ab einer bestimmten Größe hat der in so manchem Gewässer kaum noch Feinde zu fürchten.
In unserem Dorfteich lebt schon seit 15 Jahren ein Koi unter den anderen , mittlerweile kapitalen Karpfen ( es wurden schon lange Zeit keine Fische mehr besetzt ) , der Koi hat nun 32 Pfund und wie seine normal gefärbten Kollegen schon einige Male den Weg auf die Abhakmatten der Angler gefunden. Ich seh da bis auf die Farbe kaum einen Unterschied zum normalen Zuchtkarpfen......
Darüber mögen sich hier einige aufregen , ich finde es ok - Puristen werden den Karpfen in unseren Gewässern eh komplett als "Invasor" ablehnen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## jolantha (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Ralf, ich gebe Dir ja recht, daß die Goldies in der Aller nicht lange überleben, aber ich habe die Auswirkungen hier bei uns in der Nähe im Naturschutzgebiet gesehen. Dort in dem Teich sind Unmengen an Seerosen, die dort entsorgt wurden, ebenso jede Menge Kois und Goldis, und dieser Naturteich war bald eine Kloake !
Erst nach einer Grundreinigung ist es wieder ein echter Naturteich geworden.
Ich werde mal schauen gehen, ob er das immer noch ist .


----------



## Limnos (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Hi

Hat sich was mit Faunenverfälschung! Wo fängt sie an. Damhirsch, Mufflon und Fasan waren auch mal keine mitteleuropäischen Tiere. Sie wurden vom Menschen hergebracht und haben inzwischen Bürgerrecht erworben. __ Wasserpest war wirklich einmal eine Pest, fügt sich heute aber harmonisch in unsere Gewässer ein. Natürlich gibt es auch die anderen, missglückten Einbürgerungen: Kaninchen in Australien, Agakröte in Zuckerrohr-Anbaugebieten, amerikanische Krebse, Ochsenfrösche, __ Graskarpfen, Grau-Eichhörnchen in Europa. Im Garnelenforum gibt es eine inzwischen endlose Debatte, was man mit Libellenlarven machen sollte, die in Aquarien auftauchen. Da diese zuzsammen mit den gekauften Wasserpflanzen aus anderen Kontinenten stammen könnten, wäre es eine Faunenverfälschung, wenn man sie aussetzte, sind es aber einheimische Libellenlarven, sind sie geschützt und dürfen nicht getötet werden. Ist es auch Faunenverfälschung, wenn ehemals anderswo beheimatete Tiere oder Pflanzen von selbst einwandern/auftauchen? So sind Bisamratte, Nutria, Marderhund, Mink, Waschbär, Kanada- und Nilgans, Riesenbärenklau, Drüsiges __ Springkraut, Japanischer Knöterich mal mit mal ohne menschliches Zutun Neubürger geworden. 
Was sollte der Mann mit den Goldfischen machen? Sie vergiften? Sie als Köderfische verkaufen oder verschenken? Sie selbst aufessen? Ich denke nicht, dass sie in einem Gewässer zu einem Problem werden würden. __ Barsch, __ Hecht, __ Zander und __ Waller werden deren Überhandnehmen schon zu verhindern wissen. Fauna und Flora sind und waren immer schon Veränderungen unterworfen. Ich sehe es als schlimmer an, wenn menschliches Tun Tieren eine Heimstatt nimmt, als ihnen eine neue zu geben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Weise gesprochen... 


Limnos schrieb:


> Ich sehe es als schlimmer an, wenn menschliches Tun Tieren eine Heimstatt nimmt, als ihnen eine neue zu geben.


Da ist, wie Anne auch eben schon geschrieben hat, die Umgebung wichtig.

Wenn es nichts gibt, was nachregulieren kann (seien es nun Pflanzen oder andere Tiere, die ggf. den Bestand dezimieren), dann geht ein lange gewachsenes System 'den Bach runter'.

Und das kann man glaub ich auch nicht als 'neues Zuhause' gut heissen.


----------



## herbi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

@ Wolfgang,...

Danke für deine Worte,....

*Du sprichts mir aus dem Munde,....*

Leute regen sich auf über das was andere machen,....diejenigen die sagen das solche Leute angezeigt werden sollten,....ja warum zeigen sie den diese "Tierquäler" dann nicht an,....?

Warum nimmt sich einer/eine das Recht den anderen für bekloppt zu halten nur weil er so handelt,...?

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht um dieses Thema,...  jedes Jahr kommt das selbe,...dabei raus,....


1.herbi,..
der gerne Goldfische zum Angeln hernahm,.... und jetzt ganz gelassen die Antworten weiterlesen wird,...und hofft das er nicht Beleidigt wird,....

2. herbi,...
der auf diesen Link verweist,...:
http://www.zierfischverzeichnis.de/klassen/pisces/cypriniformes/cyprinidae/carassius_auratus.htm


----------



## canis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*



Limnos schrieb:


> Damhirsch, Mufflon und Fasan waren auch mal keine mitteleuropäischen Tiere. Sie wurden vom Menschen hergebracht und haben inzwischen Bürgerrecht erworben.



Dafür dass sie Bürgerrecht geniessen, wird ihre Ausorttung aber in verdammt vielen Gebieten angestrebt 
(Beispiel Schweiz, Nationalparks in Deutschland, ...)




Limnos schrieb:


> __ Wasserpest war wirklich einmal eine Pest, fügt sich heute aber harmonisch in unsere Gewässer ein.



Auch das sagst du besser nicht allzu laut, ich kenne ausreichend Seen, die immer noch massiv mit der Wasserpest zu kämpfen haben. Nix da mit harmonisch einfügen. 




Limnos schrieb:


> So sind Bisamratte, Nutria, Marderhund, Mink, Waschbär, Kanada- und Nilgans, Riesenbärenklau, Drüsiges __ Springkraut, Japanischer Knöterich mal mit mal ohne menschliches Zutun Neubürger geworden.



Hä? Meines Wissens wurde keine einzige dieser Arten bei uns ohne menschliches Zutun heimisch. Oder ist es etwa nur ein Gerücht, dass etwa Nutria und Bisam aus Pelzfarmen geflohen sind? Sind sie in Wirklichkeit alleine über den grossen Teich geschwommen? 


Was du sagt, ist ja grundsätzlich schon nicht verkehrt: Nicht jeder Neozoon ist gleich zu einem Problem geworden. Sehr viele aber schon. Und weil wir Menschen völlig ausserstande sind, langzeitliche Folgen von Faunenverfälschungen korrekt abzuschätzen, verbietet es sich in jedem Fall, standortfremde Tiere auszusetzen - weil wir schlicht nicht wissen, was die Folgen davon sind. Das zeigt sich ja schon beim oft genannten __ Goldfisch. Mag sein, dass er stellenweise kein Problem darstellt. Andernorts ist er aber ein massives Problem, es gibt hunderte Belege dafür. Gerade weil eben die Folgen vielfältig und lokal sehr unterschiedlich sein können, ist es schwierig, im Einzelfall eine seriöse Prognose zu machen. 




Limnos schrieb:


> Was sollte der Mann mit den Goldfischen machen? Sie vergiften? Sie als Köderfische verkaufen oder verschenken? Sie selbst aufessen? Ich denke nicht, dass sie in einem Gewässer zu einem Problem werden würden. __ Barsch, __ Hecht, __ Zander und __ Waller werden deren Überhandnehmen schon zu verhindern wissen.



Goldfische werden in unseren Flüssen und Seen nicht zu einem Problem, weil sie eine sehr geringe Überlebenschance haben. Sie enden in kurzer Zeit als Raubfisch- oder Vogelfutter. Ökologisch ist dies deshalb vielleicht unproblematisch. Aber ist es für das Wohl des Tieres besser, als wenn wir sie essen würden oder wenn wir sie als Köderfische brauchen würden? Ich denke nicht unbedingt. 




Limnos schrieb:


> Ich sehe es als schlimmer an, wenn menschliches Tun Tieren eine Heimstatt nimmt, als ihnen eine neue zu geben.



Und was ist, wenn du einem heimischen Tier seine Heimstatt nimmst, indem du einem Fremden eine neue schenkst? Genau dies ist der Fall bei sehr vielen Neueinbürgerungen. Kurzfristig hast du einem Tier eine neue Heimat geschenkt, langfristig hast du damit aber einem anderen die seinige genommen. Ist das gut? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## pema (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Zurück zum Thema:
Bei dem Ursprungsbeitrag ging es um wissentlich ausgesetzte Tiere in der einheimischen Fauna.
Nicht um entfohene oder eingewanderte Tierarten. Im Verlauf der Klimaveränderung werden wir uns sicherlich noch an einiges gewöhnen müssen. 
Der nun so oft zitierte __ Goldfisch ist ja nur ein Beispiel. 
Die __ Wasserpest muß bei uns im Kemnadersee jedes Jahr mit speziellen Booten geerntet werden. Die Biologie des Sees ist hin. Diese Pflanze ist sicherlich nicht von alleine eingewandert.
Das Problem ist der Mensch. Der Mensch mit seiner Wegwerfmentalität, die auch vor überschüssigen Lebewesen keinen Halt macht. Und der mit seiner 'ich will haben'-Einstellung erst dafür sorgt, dass diese Lebewesen enstehen. 
Was soll der Mann mit seinen überschüssigen Goldies machen??   Er soll sich vor der Anschaffung von Tieren überlegen, dass sich diese vermehren! Und im schlimmsten Fall soll er für eine humane Tötung der 'überschüssigen' Fische sorgen...diese Gewissensberuhigung durch das Auskippen der überflüssigen Tiere in ein x-beliebiges Gewässer (nach mir die Sinnflut) widert mich an.
petra


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Hallo Petra,
genau das ist es, die eigene Gewissensberuhigung ! Wenn bei mir Fischnachwuchs existiert, warte ich erst mal ab, was übrig bleibt, und dann verschenke ich die Kleinen an andere Teichbesitzer. Es gibt viele Leute, die sich die teuren Kois nicht leisten können und dankbar sind, wenn sie kostenlos einen " deutschen" bunten Karpfen erhalten


----------



## Alex_2076 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Genau sehe ich auch so !


----------



## frido (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Ich finde auch, das hier ein wenig überreagiert wird. Klar sollte man Zierfische, Goldi´s oder Koi nicht in natürliche Gewässer aussetzen. Trotzdem hat so ein Fisch in unseren Gefilden eine äußerst geringe Überlebenschance. Aufgrund der unnätürlichen Färbung werden sie meist ziemlich schnell Opfer von Räubern. Ich kenne sehr wohl Gewässer, in denen Teichbesitzer ihre Fische "entsorgt" haben. Und nirgendwo ist plötzlich ein massenhaftes Auftreten von "Farbkarauschen" oder Spiegelkarpfen mit "Pigmentflecken" zu beobachten. Ab und an schafft es mal ein Koi zu einer stattlichen Größe, die die meisten __ Raubfische nicht mehr bewältigen können-und trotzdem ist in diesen Gewässern nie eine Mischform der Ursprungsform aufgetreten. Klar ist-man sollte seine überschüssigen Zierfische nicht in unserer heimische Fauna entsorgen-trotzdem ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, das unsere Natur dadurch irgend einen Schaden davonträgt. Also nicht gleich durchdrehen...


----------



## 7088maxi (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Hallo,
ja ganz deiner Meinung! Zierfische gehören nicht in die Natur und meiner Meinung nach auch nicht in den kleinen Gartenteich, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte auf die ich nicht näher eingehe....

Besonders schlimm ist es deshalb, da an der Aller Rotbauchunken ("vom Aussterben bedroht") absolut legal in einem großen Projekt wiederangesiedelt werden sollen und mit Fischen in kleinen Gewässern geht das erneute Aussterben still und leise wieder seinen gewohnten Gang...
MfG

PS: Habs grad erst gelesen: Goldfische überleben leider sehr wohl in der Natur und zerstören Gewässer in großem Stil.


----------



## frido (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: FISCHLIEBHABER ??? Auch für NICHT Mitglieder*

Sorry-ein __ Goldfisch ist nix anderes als ein bunter __ Giebel. Was soll der bitte zerstören??? Im schlimmsten Fall kommt es zu genetischen Vermischungen zwischen Giebel/__ Karausche und Goldfisch. Obwohl in fast jedes Gewässer wohl schon Goldfische ausgesetzt wurden, habe ich noch nie farbige Jungfische in einem natürlichen Gewässer gesehen. Damit will ich nicht sagen, das es nicht zu genetischer Vermischung kommt. Ein ausgesetzter Koi wird noch weniger "Schaden" anrichten. Erstens vermehrt sich der Karpfen/ Koi in unseren Breiten in natürlichen Gewässern auf natürlichem Wege sehr selten. Miniteiche und Gartenteiche mal ausgenommen-hier wird die nötige hohe Temperatur zur Entwicklung der Brut über mehrere Wochen oft erreicht. Außerdem haben die bei uns inzwischen heimischen Schuppen-/ Spiegel- oder Lederkarpfen ebenfalls nicht mehr viel mit der Ursprungsform des __ Wildkarpfen zu tun-es sind ebenfalls nur zu einem Zweck herausgezüchtete Formen des Karpfen. Während der Spiegler zum Zweck des Verzehrs "optimiert" wurde, war es beim Koi der optische Aspekt. Der ursprüngliche Wildkarpfen ist in Deutschland eigentlich nicht mehr existent.
Ich will damit nicht das aussetzen in der Natur rechtfertigen-aber man sollte die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen und nicht so tun, als ob ein paar ausgesetzte Zierfische den Supergau für unser Ökosystem bedeuten...


----------



## Christine (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*

Hallo  Frido,

es scheint, Du hast keine Ahnung, wovon Du sprichst. Es geht sicher nicht um drei Goldfische, die in einem Karpfenteich ausgesetzt werden. Es geht auch nicht wirklich darum, dass sie keine Chance haben, weil sie durch ihre Farbe zur leichten Beute werden. 

Es geht um z.B. um Fische, die in kleinen Biotopen ausgesetzt werden, in denen von Haus aus überhaupt keine Fische heimisch sind. Und dort können auch drei Goldfischchen einen immensen Schaden anrichten - nämlich z.B. an der Amphibienpopulation oder unter den dort angesiedelten Insekten. 

Die Regelung, die das Aussetzen verbietet, ist doch nicht aus der Motivation entstanden, irgendwelche Goldfischbesitzer zu ärgern, sondern hat ihren berechtigten Grund.

Ich kann nicht akzeptieren, dass das bisschen Natur, dass wir noch haben, von einigen wenigen gefährdet wird, die meinen, sie können machen, was sie wollen. Und das hat nichts mit Überreaktion zu tun, sondern das sind Erfahrungswerte von Leuten, die sich mit diesem Thema verantwortungsbewusster auseinander setzen, als Du es scheinbar tust.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*

Allein schon das der __ Wildkarpfen nicht mehr existent ist zeigt doch, wie der Mensch nach und nach die Natur verfremdet. Und das das so geschehen ist, ist doch ein sehr schwaches Argument damit weiter zu machen. 

edit: sicher ist es kein Supergau, aber Du lieferst mit dem Verschwinden des Wildkarpfens doch selber das beste Argument solche blödsinnigen Sachen in Zukunft zu lassen. 
Wir als intelligente Spezies sollten doch so schlau sein, aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit zu lernen !? 


Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*

bei uns wurde vor Jahren ein Grüppchen Muffel ausgewildert......  und das Ergebnis ist: die Biester sind schlau, sehr scheu und rotten sich bei gefahr zusammen...  ergo: Jäger bekommen aus ner Gruppe von ca. 50 Muffeln EINS geschossen, der Rest wird zu einer ,,Masse" in der man kein einzelnes Tier mehr erkennen kann...  und da diese Tiere recht vermehrungsfreudig sind, laufen hier schon mehr Muffel als Heimische Tiere im Wald rum


----------



## 7088maxi (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*

Hallo,
oh doch für kleine Biotope bedeuten ein paar Goldfische den Supergau. Vorallem wenn es sich um eine kleine Restpopulation sehr empfindlicher Amphibien gegenüber Fischen handelt. Die erwachsenen Tiere sind nicht die die sterben sondern der Nachwuchs der von den gierigen Fischen verschlungen wird. Als Beispiel Laubfrosch: Wer jemals echte Laubfroschkaulquappen gesehen hat der weiß wie klein und empfindlich diese sind, sie können nur dann in einem Gewässer mit Fischen koexistieren wenn es einen riesigen Schilfgürtel (--> Neusiedlersee) aufweist ansonsten sterben sie lautlos aus. 
MfG


----------



## Gladius (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*

Ich muss hier auch noch mal einklinken. Wir haben ja auch noch das Winterloch. 
Natuerlich darf man nicht einfach irgend welche Tiere aussetzen. Aber das Problem ist doch sehr vielschichtig. Ich schliesse mich Wolfgang ein wenig an. Wo faengt die Straftat an. Der Karpfen kommt aus Asien, die Regenbogenforelle aus Amerika, der Stoer aus... usw.. Ist jeder Teichwirt der Karpfen, Regenbogenforellen oder Stoere zuechtet ein Straftaeter?
Das Problem beginnt doch aber schon im Zoofachgeschaeft. Dehner und Co. verkaufen auf Teufel komm raus alles was im Wasser schwimmt (leider nicht nur das). Von den ganzen Pflanzen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Keiner sagt den Leuten das sich die Goldelritzen, Moderlischen und Goldis wie bloede vermehren.
Dann steht man da. Der Teich voellig ueberfuellt und gruen.
Fruher als es noch die kleine priv. Zoohandlung gab, konnte man sie dort noch hinbringen.
Ist doch klar das Otto-Normalo die in den naechsten Bach oder Teich kippt. Der hat von Molchen, Kaulquappen und Oekosystem ja keine Ahnung.
Dehner, Baumarkt und Co. nehmen dir den Nachwuchs ja nicht ab. Die haben Vertraege einzuhalten.
*Solche Tiere, die bei uns ueberleben, dueften nicht einfach ueberall verkauft werden*.

Gruesse Andreas


----------



## Chris.K (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*

Mein erster Beitrag in diesen Forum und schon bei so einem Thema 

Ich schließe mich vielen Vorrednern an. Die Faunenverfälschung ist ein RIESEN Problem und wird immer schlimmer. Natürlich sind Einzelaktionen, bei denen ein paar Goldfische ausgesetzt werden, kein Supergau. Aber wenn das zig tausende machen in allen großen wie kleinen Gewässern, dann wird es ein Problem.
Tiere, und dazu zählt auch der __ Goldfisch, passen sich an. Es kann also gut passieren, dass sich unter den aber tausenden ausgesetzten Goldfischen, mal eine Population etabliert. Dann wurde aus einer invasieven Art, eine neue Art. Ob das Ökosystem drumherum sich aber auch anpassen wird, bleibt die Frage. Eins kann man auf jeden Fall sagen. Viele Tiere und Pflanzen werden sich nicht so schnell umstellen.

Fremde Arten gehören nicht unser Ökosystem und jeder der zu faul ist, sich zu informieren, muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen.
Es heißt nicht umsonst, dass Unwissen nicht vor Strafe schützt!!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> bei uns wurde vor Jahren ein Grüppchen Muffel ausgewildert......  und das Ergebnis ist: die Biester sind schlau, sehr scheu und rotten sich bei gefahr zusammen...  ergo: Jäger bekommen aus ner Gruppe von ca. 50 Muffeln EINS geschossen, der Rest wird zu einer ,,Masse" in der man kein einzelnes Tier mehr erkennen kann...  und da diese Tiere recht vermehrungsfreudig sind, laufen hier schon mehr Muffel als Heimische Tiere im Wald rum



Hi Susanne,
sorry, aber Deine Aussage kann ich so nicht stehenlassen.
Bereits zu Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts wurden Mufflons direkt aus Sardinien und Korsika nach D'land eingeführt, um später dann mal als "heimisches jagdbares Wild" zu gelten.
Jagdsaison 2010/2011 wurden 7269 Mufflons erlegt, sie werden nach dem Bundesjagdgesetz bejagt und haben wie alles andere heimische Wild feste Jagdzeiten.
Warum jetzt Mufflons als "Biester" von Dir betitelt werden, kann ich nicht verstehen.
Sie sind dann genau solche "Biester" wie z. B. Rehwild und Rotwild ?


----------



## Gladius (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*

Bei uns gibt es bald keine Mufflons mehr. Dafuer sorgt der zurueck gekehrte Wolf. 
Es regelt sich eigentlich alles von allein, wenn der Mensch nicht eingreift.


----------



## canis (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hi Susanne,
> sorry, aber Deine Aussage kann ich so nicht stehenlassen.
> Bereits zu Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts wurden Mufflons direkt aus Sardinien und Korsika nach D'land eingeführt, um später dann mal als "heimisches jagdbares Wild" zu gelten.
> Jagdsaison 2010/2011 wurden 7269 Mufflons erlegt, sie werden nach dem Bundesjagdgesetz bejagt und haben wie alles andere heimische Wild feste Jagdzeiten.
> ...


Von "Biestern" zu sprechen, ist sicher nicht korrekt. Die ausgesetzten Tiere sind ja die letzten, die was für ihre Situation können. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass auch Mufflons bei uns Neozoen sind, die einzig zu jagdlichen Zwecken eingeführt wurden. Insofern besteht da kein grundlegender Unterschied zu anderen ausgesetzten Tieren - daran ändert auch nichts, dass ihnen das Jagdgesetz eine Schonzeit zugesteht (was aus Gründen des Tierschutzes absolut richtig ist). 

Wie Gladius aber richtig festgestellt hat, braucht uns die Diskussion um die Mufflons gar nicht gross zu beschäftigen. Denn mir der weiteren Ausbreitung des Wolfes wird sich das Thema Mufflon in wenigen Jahren weitgehend erledigt haben. Die Tatsache, dass sich das Mufflon gegen einheimische Beutegreifer wie Wolf (und Luchs) im Gegensatz zu Reh- und Rotwild nicht behaupten kann, ist der beste Beweis dafür, dass es an unsere ökologischen Bedingungen absolut nicht angepasst ist und damit auch nicht in diese Lebensräume gehört. 

Und um wieder zum Thema Fische zurückzukommen: Zum Glück gibts unsere heimischen __ Raubfische wie __ Hecht, Flussbarsch oder Bachforelle. Die machen nämlich 99% der ausgesetzten Goldfische den Garaus.


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*

..wenn sich nun schon an dem Wort ,,Biester" so aufgehangen wird dann sag ich lieber nicht, dass ich meinen HUnd auch mal ,,Köter" und die Katze ,,miezviech" nenne


----------



## kraeutergarten (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*

Auch ich sehe in der Faunenverfälschung eine riesige Problematik, die uns Gartenteichbesitzer direkt betrifft. Da werden Goldfische, Kois usw. und nicht nur Tiere aus anderen Kontinenten, sondern auch Sumpf und Wasserpflanzen gekauft, weil sie so schön sind, bzw. Dehner, Baumarkt und Co.sie uns anbieten, vermehren sie sich dann, werden sie gedankenlos entsorgt.
Dehner, Baumarkt und Co. machen mit dem angesprochenen Verkauf von Gartenteichfischen und Pflanzen ein riesen Geschäft. Früher als es noch die kleine priv. Zoohandlung gab, konnte man überzählige Fische und Pflanzen dort noch hinbringen, man bekam sogar was dafür. Dehner, Baumarkt und Co. nehmen einem den Nachwuchs und die überzähligen Pflanzen gar nicht erst ab. So landen die Zierfische dann im nächsten Bach oder Teich und Pflanzen in den Wäldern und auf Wiesen.
Die Problematik entsteht und besteht doch aber bei uns als erstes und darin, dass wir das mitmachen. Es gibt zwar Tauschbörsen aber so richtig haben wir unsere Möglichkeiten, ganz besonders die des Tauschens, noch nicht begriffen - ergriffen.
Warum Sachen, hier Pflanzen und Tiere wegschmeißen und dann wieder Neues teuer kaufen, bzw. eine andere Person die Sachen sehr gut gebrauchen könnte? Nicht zu vergessen, dass die Qualität der Pflanzen und Fische die entsorgt werden, oft besser ist als die von Dehner, Baumarkt und Co. Natürlich ein Tausch nicht so einfach ist wie die Fahrt zu Dehner, Baumarkt und Co. aber wenn wir ehrlich sind lernen wir doch beim Tausch auch tolle Leute kennen und werden besser mit Infos zur „Sache“ versorgt als bei Dehner, Baumarkt und Co. Das Tauschen funktioniert aber nur dann richtig, wenn man die örtliche Nähe gezielt ausnutzt.
Seit der Übernahme unserer 2 Pachtgärten (zusammen 1200 qm) beschäftigt uns das Thema Ökologie und Ökonomie enorm und hat uns zu neuen Gedankengängen und Verhalten gebracht. So verweigern wir uns Dehner, Baumarkt und Co. gezielt. Verlegten uns mehr auf das zu nutzen was vorhanden ist, oder dies zu tauschen um an das zu kommen, was wir benötigen, oder erwerben es über Kleinanzeigen. Wobei der ökologische Faktor des Transports für uns auch eine wichtige Rolle spielt.
Zurück zum „Goldfischteich“. Nichts gegen den __ Goldfisch, aber wäre es nicht besser passende einheimische Fische und Pflanzen für unsere Gartenteiche zu nutzen? Zum einen liesse sich damit nicht so gut und viel Geld machen wie mit Einheimischem, zum Anderen ist es ganz schwer an einheimische Teichfische zu kommen. – Für unseren naturnahen Teich sind gezielt einheimische Pflanzen und Fische vorgesehen und wir überlegen jetzt schon überschüssige Pflanzen und Fische die auf jeden Fall anfallen werden an den Mann, die Frau bringen zu können. Auch der gezielte Verzehr gehört dazu, wobei dies für Fische wie für Pflanzen gilt, man denke hier nur an die __ Brunnenkresse.
Euer Jürgen Krohn


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Fischliebhaber ??? Auch für Nicht Mitglieder*

Hi Jürgen,

so gut auch der Vorschlag seinen Teich und Garten nur mit "heimischen" Fischen/Pflanzen zu bestücken auch ist 

Faunenverfälschungen verhindert so ein Vorgehen aber leider auch nicht

Ein gutes Beispiel ist der __ Gründling. In fast jeden Flußsystem weichen sie genetisch minimal von Beständen im Nachbarfluß ab (Anpassung an ihren direkten Lebensraum). Wenn man dann seinen Gründlingsnachwuchs von dem gekauften Teichfischbesatz in den nächsten Bach/Fluß setzen würde vermischen sich bei der Vermehrung unterschiedlich Genpools miteinander die zum Verschwinden einer ganz speziell angepaßten Gruppe führen kann. 
Wegen so was sind z.B die weiter oben genannten __ Wildkarpfen in Europa fast nicht mehr zu finden, ihre Gene haben sich über die jahrhunderte mit denen von ausgesetzten/entwischenen Zuchtkarpfen vermischt und ihr typisches Aussehen (die längliche schlanke Körperform wie sie noch bei Koi zu finden ist) ging nach und nach verloren.
Bei Pflanzen ist es gleich. Eine wilde Wasserschertlilie aus den Alpen weicht von den wilden in Norddeutschland genetisch minimal ab. 
Wenn man also genau sein will dürfte man nur Pflanzen und Fische aus der direkten Umgebung verwenden um selbst unbeabsichtigte Verfälschungen zu vermeiden. (die Pollen  werden ja von Insekten in einem bestimmten Umkreis umhergetragen)

MfG Frank


----------

